# good starter bike for fat guy.



## 1trkmind (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey to all the fellow heavyweights. I have been riding forever but have taken a few years off due to life. Well, life is catching up to me and the weight isn't falling off like I had hoped. I am going to get back into some trail riding and some single track stuff locally. I have my eye on a Diamondback Response XE. I have read some good things about the bike, but I am not certain that the reviews were by riders of my size. I don't want to invest a lot of money into this as I won't realistically get to ride like I want to. I don't mind upgrading parts as they break, I am just looking for a good starting point. So my question is: What are all the other heavyweight part time riders riding?


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

depends, how much do you weigh?


----------



## 1trkmind (Mar 11, 2011)

5'10 240. I am pretty set on a hardtail. I am having a hard time trying to justify spending too much on a bike. If I could ride more often, i'd be looking at something over the 600 mark, but I just don't think I'll be able to really get my moneys worth only riding 4-8 times a month.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm much larger than you, and I beat the hell outta my bike while it has performed flawlessly. Its a Cannondale Trail Six and ran just over $500. You can probably get a Trail Five or something much cheaper, but they are solid bikes with double walled rims..

This is over a year ago you posted this though.. wonder what kind of bike you settled on?


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I was riding a Trek 4300 updated but it got stolen so I then bought a Specialized RockHopper 2011 model that Specialized were blowing out for 550$ and it is a great bargain for that price.

The components are way better than the 4300 but it is a 26 incher. Real good basic package.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

I like to keep things basic, so I know how you feel. Sounds like a good bike.. who would have guessed that your ride being stolen could be a good thing haha..


----------

